# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  فلاش بسعة 256 جيجا من كينجستون kingston usb 256 giga

## Shamseldeen Victory

** *أعلنت شركة كينجستون المتخصصة في حلول التخزين عن Data Traveler 300 أول ذاكرة فلاش USB* *بسعة 256 جيجابايت، حيث تعادل هذه المساحة حولي 54 قرص من نوع DVD – وبالإضافة إلى السعة العالية* *فهذه الذاكرة تدعم حماية البيانات عبر كلمات السر والتشفير وحجمها الصغير سيسمح لها بالدخول إلى جيبك بكل* *سهولة ولكن من أجل الحصول عليها عليك أن تخرج حوالي 930$ دولار من جيبك أولا!!*

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ان شاء لله لم تكون الفلاشه دى
بـــــ 100 جنيه هشتريها 
تسلم حبيبى على الموضوع

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك

----------

